# Ripping cassette tape problem. Tape is old.



## shikkyn (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm trying to rip a cassette tape to my pc. I do it all the time, but this tape is being stupid.
The tape player won't spin the reels. It stops a second after i push play. The tape is just old, and it barely rewinds and fast forwards. At first it kind of played, and rewinding was easier, but now it's gotten worse. (and yes i have rewound the entire tape to try and loosen it up or something). 
I have ideas on what i can do, as i'm sure lots of people do, but does anyone know an actual proven method to fix this? I can't seem to find anything on google. Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Try spinning it with a pencil (the ones with the flat edges) and see if the reels turn easily. Most cassette players are designed to stop if there is extra resistance.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

if the problem is the cassette tape itself you could try dropping a tiny wee drop of fine machine oil (sewing machine oil) on the reel turning mechanism - do it from the inside of the hole - DON'T let any get on the tape itself!!!!
If the problem is your tape player (does it play other tapes OK?) then you may be in trouble - any friends with a cassette player you can borrow?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

AH this brings back so many memories...mostly bad ones but when you're my age, any memories are welcome...:grin:

EB had a good idea, he just didn't go far enough. Try winding the entire cassette using the pencil. It will take a while but often times machines will rewind them overly tight. (Note: always leave the cassette in a played state: don't rewind after playing. That pulls the tape too much.)

Try smacking into your palm a few times. Not overly hard but enough to loosen the spindle mechanisms somewhat.

Clean the heads and transport wheels (the black rubber thingy's) of your deck with denatured alcohol.


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

It could be the mylar slip sheets that have gone bad over time causing drag on the take up side. If the transport mechanism detects drag it stops it. 

Most high end cassettes have small phillips screws that hold the two halves together. Remove the slipsheets and spray them with a good dry silicone lubricant and reassemble. You should also spray the dry lube on the rollers and the felt pressure pad.


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

yustr said:


> Clean the heads and transport wheels (the black rubber thingy's) of your deck with denatured alcohol.


FYI the black rubber thingy is the pinch wheel and it works in conjunction with the capstan that regulates the speed of the tape. 

As for alcohol I use 90% Isopropyl alcohol. Don't use the standard 70% stuff as the other 30% is water.


----------

